# STARBUCKS FREE COFFEE DAY APRIL 15th.



## Himrraincoat (Apr 13, 2010)

Bring in any reusable cup (of any kind to my knowledge) and get a cup of free coffee of your choice. I guess the reason is "Going Green" and prevent there hundreds of thousands of cups fulling up landfills. So grab your thermos or whatever you can find and get your free coffee. 



Information found on Facebook


----------



## stanktank (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't drink that filth if they paid me...


----------



## rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

every day is free coffee day! muahahaha


----------



## MrD (Apr 13, 2010)

rusty said:


> every day is free coffee day! muahahaha


 
haha, you've got the idea!


----------



## mbgeorge (Apr 13, 2010)

i just go in there and steal a cup of their milk ... mmm milk much better than coffee!!


----------



## simpletoremember (Apr 13, 2010)

Honestly I agree with Mr D and stanktank... Starbucks coffee is way too bitter and taste like shit. usually 76 stations have free coffee all the time, and some bookstore and truck stops do coffee by donation.


----------



## stanktank (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, they're coffee is pretty shit. But I was hitchin up the PCH or 101 or whatever last fall. And I went into one to see if they could fill up my water bottle, and their water was so delicious I drank and refilled it like three times. I think that wierded them out a bit. Yay!!


----------



## evagreene (Apr 15, 2010)

I went to Starbucks today to ask them about this and they said they weren't doing it 

Maybe that's just the shitty Richmond, VA ones...


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll be getting my free coffee here in a bit. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mor (Apr 15, 2010)

Coffee is free everyday at Starbucks...


A friend of mine used to work there and she said they pour gallons of coffee down the drain everyday. Every 30-45 minutes. 

Get a reusable mug, go in, tell them that they'll throw it away anyways, and ask for some coffee. 

This has worked 100% of the dozen times I've tried it. 

Also, as a part of their training they're taught that "the customer is always right" and not to say "no" to a customer.


----------



## christianarchy (Apr 16, 2010)

Starbucks HQ is over here and there's a dumpster full of coffee beans and nothing else. I guess they weren't good enough grade or what. I'm loading up next time though and I'll see how my coffee drinking friends like it, but I heard it's fine.


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (Apr 16, 2010)

christianarchy said:


> Starbucks HQ is over here and there's a dumpster full of coffee beans and nothing else. I guess they weren't good enough grade or what. I'm loading up next time though and I'll see how my coffee drinking friends like it, but I heard it's fine.


 WHAT? coffee bean dumpster?

where exactly is it?


----------



## christianarchy (Apr 29, 2010)

BLACK DEATH JOSEPH said:


> WHAT? coffee bean dumpster?
> 
> where exactly is it?


South downtown Seattle

i'll pm you this, other people pm me if you want it and maybe i shall deem you worthy!


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 29, 2010)

Going GREEN! hahaha fuck going green.... going green is just the media hype of the moment last it was diets (flash back to Akens).... I say let America swim in the filth it has created.... and do you even know how star$$$ get there coffee..... The exploitation of third world country's has come to a corporate capitalist extreme low.... promotion.... I hope everyone chokes on there free coffee especial the money bags


----------

